# water coming out of exhaust



## 98supratt (Jul 17, 2004)

hey everybody

i have a 1998 nissan maxima se with 255,000km and when i start it in the garage and rev it up a little to get it warmed up i went behind the car to put my stuff in the trunk and there was alot of water by the exhaust pipe and i no it was from it cuz it was like splattered everywhere, there is almost enought to fill up a cup, i no its okay for some water but i dont think its good to have that much, but other than that the car seems to run fine, i think i dont notice any differance in performance cuz i only have drivin another 5 speed maxima only a auto one, does anybody no what is wrong , thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That would be the ole head gasket has gone bad.. Does it continually do it? Check water levels. Any white smoke?


----------



## 98supratt (Jul 17, 2004)

it goes away after a bit, theres no smoke and when i checked the coolant overflow it did not look like there was any oil in it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well it's probably just collected water, it has a low spot or something

I wouldn't worry


----------



## 98supratt (Jul 17, 2004)

i havent heard of alot of water coming out of the exhaust for a BHG, we had a blown head gasket in our other maxima and we had white smoke when starting, very bad oil burning, very bad pinging, and a very slow car


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

98supratt said:


> i havent heard of alot of water coming out of the exhaust for a BHG, we had a blown head gasket in our other maxima and we had white smoke when starting, very bad oil burning, very bad pinging, and a very slow car


very true because you have basically no compression after they break. I wouldn't worry about it unless something else goes wrong
:cheers:


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

maybe it rained the night before and some water got inside?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont know if thats a common problem with maximas or not, but everytime im behind a max on the road i always seem to notice that water comes out continuously while driving


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Has it been humid?...I would be more swayed to think it's the weather causing condensation than a head gasket.


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

maybe its due to your award winning motor making water for all of us to drink????


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Ummm, the main products of combustion are CO2 and H2O (water). water coming out of the exhaust is perfectly normal when it's cold. the engine is hot, but the exhaust isn't. so the water in the exhaust fumes will collect on the inside of the pipe- just like water on a cold glass or soda can. then it spits it out in drops instead of molecules.


----------



## 98supratt (Jul 17, 2004)

ya matt93se is probabaly right cuz the one day i noticed it the most is when i was about to leave but i didnt end up going and it was in the garage


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

For about $20 you can have a sample of your motor oil tested and it will tell you if you are getting anti-freeze in your oil (blown head gasket, cracked head or cracked block).

http://www.blackstone-labs.com/free_test_kit.html

If the sample comes back clean, don't worry too much about it ... but figure your exhaust system will need replacing in a few years due to corrosion.


----------



## 98supratt (Jul 17, 2004)

i like the part about the new exhaust  ill get a cat back


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

its called condensation....it builds up in the exhaust especially at idle and when u hit the gas hard after start up


----------



## ecowheeler (Aug 20, 2004)

*water is normal*

One of the byproducts of the chemical reaction occurring inside the catalytic converter is water. Usually, that water is in a gaseous state(steam), but it does condense every now and than and will even seem to run out the tailpipe. This will happen in any catalyst-equipped car. Nothing to worry about... I wouldn't drink it, though.



98supratt said:


> hey everybody
> 
> i have a 1998 nissan maxima se with 255,000km and when i start it in the garage and rev it up a little to get it warmed up i went behind the car to put my stuff in the trunk and there was alot of water by the exhaust pipe and i no it was from it cuz it was like splattered everywhere, there is almost enought to fill up a cup, i no its okay for some water but i dont think its good to have that much, but other than that the car seems to run fine, i think i dont notice any differance in performance cuz i only have drivin another 5 speed maxima only a auto one, does anybody no what is wrong , thanks


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Ummm, the main products of combustion are CO2 and H2O (water). water coming out of the exhaust is perfectly normal when it's cold. the engine is hot, but the exhaust isn't. so the water in the exhaust fumes will collect on the inside of the pipe- just like water on a cold glass or soda can. then it spits it out in drops instead of molecules.


This is why if you are constantly making short trips that don't allow all the condensation to burn off, you will be replacing exhaust components sooner rather than later.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

roadtrip! :thumbup:


----------

